# لفااائف التوست



## جوو الرياض (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لفآئف التوست


​
*

​*


*آلمقآدير : *
*عيش توست *
*جبن ( آي جبن آبيض آو مآزوريلآ آو سآيله عآدي ) *
*بقدونس *
*فلفل رومي *
*بيض *
*بقسمآط *


*آلطريقه : *
*نقطع اطرآف التوست *
*ثم نخلط آلبقدونس والجبن وآلفلفل الرومي ( طبعآ بعد تقطيعهم ) *
*ونحشي التوست بالخليط ,*
*ونغمسهم ب البيض وبعدهآ بالبقسمآط *
*نتركهآ ربع سآعه تقريبآ ليتمآسك ومآيتفكك بالزيت *
*وبعدهآ نقليهآ.*
*وعوآفي ع قللوبكم *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لفااائف التوست*

سهله والله

لنا تجرربه بحول الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لفااائف التوست*

عووافـي مقدماا 

اشككرك ع المرور الجميل


----------

